# Eye problem...need help.



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I just had a weird eye problem. Suddenly the edges of my vision looked like heat waves on hot pavement...or water shimmering...it's hard to explain. It lasted about 10 minutes and stopped as suddenly as it started. 

Anyone ever have something like this happen? Hubby was wanting to take me to the ER, but it stopped.

Oh, I've had a horrible headache for the last two days on the left side of my head and the vision in my left eye was shimmering more than my right (although the right eye was also blurry around the edges on my vision, just not as bad).


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

I'm wondering if it could be macular degeneration. My mom has it and that is what she describes from time to time.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That sounds like something that needs to be checked out by a Dr. Your vision along with headaches is not something to be taken lightly. It could only be high blood pressure, which also needs attention, but it could be something worse that could be easily taken care of with medical attention.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have high blood pressure and before I went on meds to control it, I would get those shimmering heat wave effects. Time for you to go to the doctors to have it checked out.
Linda


----------



## beamernc (Jan 5, 2008)

It sounds like the aura that proceeds my migraines. I will get the "heat waves" for 15-20 minutes, then I loose the sight in the middle of my eyes and only have perpherial vision for a while and then it goes to tunnel vision with no perpherial vision. After all of that then the headache starts. I then have to go to bed and sleep it off. Any light or sounds causes it to hurt worse.

Lately I have been having the same aura, but I do not get the headache. My doctor said that it is an occular migraine with the same thing happening in my eyes instead of my brain.

The best non-prescription medicines that I have found for the pain is Excedrine Migraine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I was going to say migraine, too.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm sure this is not what you have but I'll throw it out there anyway since you are asking for ideas. When I started having really bad headaches (10 on a scale of 1-10) and my vision started going haywire, I was diagnosed with psuedo tumor cerebri.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Ravenlost said:


> I just had a weird eye problem. Suddenly the edges of my vision looked like heat waves on hot pavement...or water shimmering...it's hard to explain. It lasted about 10 minutes and stopped as suddenly as it started.
> 
> Anyone ever have something like this happen? Hubby was wanting to take me to the ER, but it stopped.
> 
> Oh, I've had a horrible headache for the last two days on the left side of my head and the vision in my left eye was shimmering more than my right (although the right eye was also blurry around the edges on my vision, just not as bad).


I'm thinking it might be due to variations in blood pressure. Have you recently started taking any new blood pressure (or other) medications which might affect your BP? 

donsgal


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

this is also what happens the first couple days building up to a migraine for me too. But you really should get it checked out.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Migraine, blood pressure, blocked/constricted artery, macular degeneration, and fatigue are the only things I can think of right now. When my mom had a problem with her vision the first thing the eye dr. did was listen to the artery in her neck. Sent her to another Dr.(cardiologist) that said it would take weeks to get her in until the eye Dr. called...they saw her the next day.

It needs to be checked out.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the first time it happened to me, I thought I had vaseline or something smeared on my glasses lens. I went to doctor as it was gradually expanding. Doc said it was just a serge of blood going thru a capilary and it went away - so I've not checked it out again. It's only happened a few times over the years.

I hope it's nothing serious for you.

Angie


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

beamernc said:


> It sounds like the aura that proceeds my migraines. I will get the "heat waves" for 15-20 minutes, then I loose the sight in the middle of my eyes and only have perpherial vision for a while and then it goes to tunnel vision with no perpherial vision. After all of that then the headache starts. I then have to go to bed and sleep it off. Any light or sounds causes it to hurt worse.
> 
> Lately I have been having the same aura, but I do not get the headache. My doctor said that it is an occular migraine with the same thing happening in my eyes instead of my brain.


I have exactly this same thing - only no headache. I just simply lose the eyesight or it blurrs. Once in a while, I will have what I call, donut vision - Ican only see in the clearly in the shape of a donut or the donut is the blurry part. THe dr said it was classic symptoms of migraines. .


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

If I remember correctly you have MS. My FIL had lots of trouble with his vision all related to his MS. Could be a really severe sinus headache too. I've had my vision do the same and my eye doctor confirmed it as sinus pressure behind the eye. Could be a number of things as others have said. I hope you get it checked out. Are you getting enough rest what with keeping the new little kitten fed? That could cause your blood pressure to shoot up as well.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

It's probably just an opthomalic migraine, but you should see an eye doctor to make sure.



> People with ocular migraines can experience a variety of visual symptoms. Classically, you will see a small, enlarging blind spot (scotoma) in your central vision with bright, flickering lights (scintillations) or a shimmering zig-zag line (metamorphopsia) inside the blind spot. The blind spot usually enlarges and may move across your field of vision. This entire migraine phenomenon can resolve within only a few minutes, but usually lasts as long as about 20-30 minutes.
> 
> Ocular migraines generally are considered harmless. They are typically painless, cause no permanent visual or brain damage and usually do not require treatment. Nevertheless, always consult your eye doctor when you have unusual vision symptoms, because it's possible that you have another condition requiring treatment, such as a retinal detachment, which should be checked out immediately.


Here's a link that even shows some pictures that sort of look like what you are seeing when it happens.

http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/ocular-migraine.htm


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I've been on BP meds for over a year now, which keeps my BP controlled. I have been having sinus problems the last few days...I have what the doctor calls "dry sinus infections" as in, no drainage. 

Yes, I do have MS and thought that might be causing the problem. 

Thanks for all the insight. If it happens again I will see the doctor.


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

If you are having opthomalic migraines, it most likely will happen again. It usually occurs when you are under stress, and can be triggered by bright lights. I usually only get them a couple of times a year, but when really stressed, I can have several in a month.

Some people get them a lot more often. I hope that isn't true for you. They can be pretty annoying.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Sounds like a visual migraine (opthomalic migraines). One poster talked about stress being a trigger. Sometimes the thinks I eat will trigger mine. I went crazy a couple of months ago and ate most of the grated cheese with my spaghetti one evening. The next morning I paid for it with a visual migraine. Provolone cheese will have the same effect. Kentucky Fried Chicken will sometimes cause problems. Red wine also. Too much exhaust especially from school buses can cause an immediate reaction. When you find out your triggers you'll be able to control it better. Certain types of blood pressure medicine may lessen the severity or prevent the headaches especially propranaol, (Inderal.) When I'm in the middle of an attack I take a Maxalt (prescription med) under the tongue for fast relief. Its hard seeing the world through a coke bottle with fuzzies on the side but hang in there!


----------

